# Windows easter eggs and many more tips!!!



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi All,
Some Windows Easter Eggs and other tips. Check these links -

http://members.aol.com/axcel216/egg.htm

http://www.activewin.com/tips/eeggs/index.shtml

http://www.windowsgalore.com/windows.98/eggs.html

http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/eastereggs/windows98.php

http://www.eggheaven2000.com/index.html

Have a great day!


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

.... don't forget the original windows easter eggs site...

http://www.eeggs.com/


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oops! Forgot the Daddy... LOL

Thx for the update


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Im sayin to myself, "na, no way!" then I try the flying one for Excel 97, man that is sooooo coool!

More ways to waste my time! thanks! (and all this time I was studying for the Network+ exams)


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Np AF

You're very welcome


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

I never got the Bill Gates' Horse "nugget" to work. I have never talked to anyone that got this to work.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

deh,
Sorry but, I haven't tried most of them but could you plz specify the exact one. If you dont mind plz post the exact info about that egg!
TIA!


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Not a problem-

Here are the steps and requirements:

Requires: Windows 95 
Easter Egg: 1. Start Windows 95. 
2. Wait until you see the mouse cursor in the middle of a black screen. 
3. Press in the following keys in this order (Do not type commas): 
4. Ctrl, F6, Right shift, Delete, then click the right mouse button. 
5. If you do it before the black screen is replaced by wallpaper, it shows Bill Gates' horse, Nugget. 

Now I know there was reports the load happens too fast (ie. black screen) but I tried loading a heavy wallpaper to delay.

Just wondering if anyone ever got this to work.

PS. I will admit I haven't tried it a whole lot. Boot up is flat out annoying .


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

deh,
Ok! So I need to wait for this one too, as I dont use 95 and my ver is 98SE. May be one of our other members who use 95, can try this and post back!

Sorry, cant do much about it

Have a great day!


----------



## mopargirl (Sep 27, 2002)

what is an egg?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Easter Egg :



> What is an "Easter Egg"? - The term "Easter Egg", as we use it here, means any amusing tidbit that creators hid in their creations. They could be in computer software, movies, music, art, books, or even your watch. There are thousands of them, and they can be quite entertaining, if you know where to look.


For more info check this and the links posted in the earlier replies -

www.eeggs.com


----------



## mopargirl (Sep 27, 2002)

Thank you once again pvc!

I tried doing some of the eggs ( I have Win2k), but none of them seemed to work. Then I found this article (http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,1282,34385,00.html) which says they've been taking the eggs out of Win2k. 

Also, the link to eggs.com, seems to be a go-nowhere link. It takes me directly to some online shopping venue instead.

In any event, thank you again for the info!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I edited my earlier reply. Now that link should work

You're welcome

This site has some Eggs for Win 2K. See if they work  -

http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/eastereggs/windows2000.php


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

I can't get the Excel 97 "flight simulator" egg to work. After putting in X97:L97, it says it isn't valid. Any ideas?


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I thought that was the coolest one. 

Did you change the option to the R1C1 in options? you can tell by looking at your address box. If it has that R(number)C(number) go to Options, General Tab and uncheck that RC thingy (for lack of a better term). BTW it is Excel 97?

good luck!


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Thanks, I got it to work 

Now if I could just figure out how to fly straight!


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

I like Word 97's pinball.


1. Open a new document 
2. Type "Blue" 
3. Select word 
4. Go to Format -> Font 
5. Choose Font Style Bold, Color Blue 
6. Type " " (space) after word "Blue" 
7. Go to Help -> About 
8. Ctrl-Shift-Left click the Word icon/banner 
9. Use Z for left flipper, M for right flipper, and ESC to exit 
10. Discover what Microsoft means by "Productivity Application"


----------

